# Pics of my 29



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Here are pics of mine 29.

1 20watt floruesent 6500k, no reflector. (waiting for the ok from the miss's to invest in a better light source)

DIY - co2.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice start, skinns. Unfortunately, with the minimal lighting that you have, that many of the stem plants in that tank will begin to disentegrate in a month or two. It really isn't enough light to grow anything but moss, Anubias, and some crypts.

Hope you get some better lighting soon for those plants!

Carlos


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I know, and I can't stand the fact. I do have some stand up floor lamps on each sside with 20 watt floursent swirl lights in them. I believe there is 2 on the right and 1 on the left. I'm hoping I can keep the tank happy until approbiate lighting is applied. 

Any suggestions on the layout?

oh by the way, your name icon reminds me of a documenty I just watched called "Billabong Odyesse" - Big Wave surfin.. I found it amazingly interesting.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Skinns,

Invest on an ah retrofit to turn the 20 W strip into a 55W CF, with their great reflectors, and it will make all the difference in the world. It shouldn't break your bank, either!


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

thats from the AHsupply correct?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Yep. Check out their web site at www.ahsupply.com
The guy's also very helpful if you have any questions about how to put it together after you've bought it.


----------

